# Hot Ash Vac



## Mongo (Mar 27, 2012)

Any suggestions on where to buy a new hot ash vac?


----------



## Defiant (Mar 27, 2012)

Where do you live? and don't tell me you were in Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 27, 2012)

Try this link;Hearth Country Ash Vacuum


----------



## Mongo (Mar 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Where do you live? and don't tell me you were in Blazing Saddles.


 
LOL Nope not in Blazing Saddles Southern Central Mass

Thanks, I will check out the link.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 27, 2012)

No Ash Vac is designed to suck up Hot Embers. So be careful what you intend to use it for (and when).  

Always best to allow the stove to cool some. Most say "Warm". There definition of "Warm" is not your "Hot".


----------



## Defiant (Mar 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> No Ash Vac is designed to suck up Hot Embers. So be careful what you intend to use it for (and when).
> 
> Always best to allow the stove to cool some. Most say "Warm". There definition of "Warm" is not your "Hot".


Mad Dog is right, for the money the one in the link I sent you got good reviews, unlike the Love-less vacs the hose is in the top and is easier to manuver. It also cost about 1/2 of the love-less vacs.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Mad Dog is right......



Uh Oh.... My Wife thought Mad Dog was gone and those days were over?? !!.... Heeeee's Baaaaaaack (Scary Voice)


----------



## smoke show (Mar 27, 2012)

"An alcoholic is anyone you don’t like who drinks more than you do."


----------



## PJPellet (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the Hearth Country Ash Vac.  It's relatively inexpensive compared to other ash vacs.  Two seasons with it here and I would buy it again.  It seems to be available online for a wide range in price so google it and compare prices to find your best deal.


----------



## PA_Clinker (Mar 27, 2012)

I have the Hearth Country Vac too, since the last Black Friday weekend. Serves the purpose with a pellet stove for sure.

I bought it here http://www.fleetfarm.com/catalog/product_detail/car-truck/shop-vacuums/hearth-country-400-ash-vacuum and it came with the pellet stove accessory kit packed inside the box, that I've seen listed for as much as an additional $30 bucks. 







The page is currently showing $99 + $10.95 shipping for my zip code.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 27, 2012)

PA_Clinker said:


> I bought it here http://www.fleetfarm.com/catalog/product_detail/car-truck/shop-vacuums/hearth-country-400-ash-vacuum


 Fleet Farm is our equivalent of TSC. Great place, everything from soup to nuts. The Man's Mall. If F&F don't have it you don't need it!


----------



## Katie8103 (Mar 28, 2012)

There is no such thing as a "HOT" ash vac. The vac I have, is a Love-Less Ash vac and it works very well and with warm embers, no other ash vac works like it. It is a higher priced than the other brands, but it works much better and doesn't spread ash like the hearth as vac. I had one of those before and everytime I cleaned the fireplace I had a layer of ash all over the nearby furniture. Use the loveless this doesn't happen, it will last you forever being made well. I bought my ash vac from woodlanddirect.com.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 28, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> No Ash Vac is designed to suck up Hot Embers. So be careful what you intend to use it for (and when).
> Always best to allow the stove to cool some. Most say "Warm". There definition of "Warm" is not your "Hot".





Katie8103 said:


> There is no such thing as a "HOT" ash vac. The vac I have, is a Love-Less Ash vac and it works very well and with warm embers


Katie earlier in this thread Mad Dog made that point.


----------



## bbfarm (Mar 28, 2012)

We got ours from Fleet Farm too. $99 and the box said it did NOT come with the pellet stove kit, but it was in there when we opened it. 

we have sucked up burning pellets with it once in an emergency, then just emptied into our big ash can.  no problem.


----------



## chrisasst (Mar 28, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Katie earlier in this thread Mad Dog made that point.





Is that Dave Ramsey talking in that video?


----------



## LMPS (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a love-less ash vac and have for four years.  The issue I have is at the rubber part that the attachments go into coming undone from the hose itself.  I have been through about three of them.  The company has stood behind the product and replaced them free of charge, so no complaints.  The vac has worked great besides this.


----------



## Tom Bator (Oct 23, 2013)

Its true what Mongo wrote, that there is no ash vacuum that is designed to suck up hot embers, but the reality is that any good ash vac is going to be made out of good quality, fire resistant parts. I will tell you that almost all ash vacuums made in China are junk. BUT, there are a few good ones. I have a cabin that I heat only with wood burning in my stove. I am extremely lazy, so I searched long and hard for a way to reduce my workload when it came to cleaning out the stove. I found a few that were cheap so I tried them. The one I went with eventually was the PowerSmith. Good luck to all, and happy winter!


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2013)

is there any point to buying an ash vac if you're only going to use it for cold ashes?


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2013)

i find a used shop vac at our local dump "treasure chest" once a month. i can stick a drywall filter on it and viola!


----------



## Tedinski (Oct 23, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> i find a used shop vac at our local dump "treasure chest" once a month. i can stick a drywall filter on it and viola!


 
once a month?   does ash kill a shopvac that quickly?


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2013)

Tedinski said:


> once a month?   does ash kill a shopvac that quickly?


 

sorry, i find a working shop vac at our local dump "treasure chest" once a month. i don't know why folks get rid of them. so far i have a dedicated chop saw vacuum, bench vacuum and a rolling around vacuum.


----------



## chico (Oct 23, 2013)

X2 on the powersmith


----------



## Enigma869 (Oct 23, 2013)

The Powersmith is probably the only ash vacuum that I've ever found favorable reviews on (ranks 4.6 out of 5 stars on Amazon).  Conversely, the Hearth Country vacuum only ranks 1.8 out of 5 starts.  I usually only vacuum my stove when it's completely cooled down, and have always used a small, 5 gallon Shop Van that I bought at Lowes for about $25.00.  That and drywall bags has worked perfectly for me for the past 4 seasons of burning.


----------

